# Need Help? Let Me Know



## bigaudiofanatic

Anyone looking for help installing or diagnosing audio, computers and so on let me know. I live in Bridgeton NJ 08302. I will travel up to 3 hours for someone who wants to learn or needs help. Let me know Pm me or AIM me at reimermatt. Here is a link to some of my installs and people that I have helped.
Need Help? Let Me know - Car Audio Forum - CarAudio.com


----------



## Bamakid

GA is further than that haha damn


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Were do you live? and what do you need done?


----------



## Bamakid

in ATL i wanted a headunit installed avic d3


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

I live in bridgeton NJ But have traveled up too 2.5 hours to work on a system. PM me or better yet aim me at reimermatt to talk about work and all.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Did another install today "was delayed for a week" in a 97 Volvo 850. It was probably one of the more easier installs I have done. Here are some picks of the install.

The loot









The wiring harnesses getting ready to be all soldered









The hole for usb port









The usb port









The sirius radio power plug lets mod it a little









Open it up









Solder it up









Heat shrink it all ready for being wired behind the dash after being wrapped in electrical tape.









Location of sat radio needs some mounting


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Head unit all installed 









Factory vs Aftermarket









Factory location









Factory Speaker









Aftermarket


----------



## Bamakid

summer is coming up so i will have to time now to install some stuff
i wanna get 2 12"s idk wat kind yet
not a head unit yet but i def want some 12"s
i have a 08 VW GTI hatchback
i dont know how to make boxes either so if u can do that sweet i want it kinda stelath in the back only subs showing rest under floor panel


----------



## seustace

Thought you might have a perspective on this...I have a 2004 Land Cruiser and am about to embark on a replacement of all audio components and speakers except for the head unit as it is integrated with the nav system.

I have been told by someone that there is no way to upgrade the system as you cannot replace or bypass the factory amp because of its importance to the integrated system. It was my understanding that I could use a factory integration unit along with a new amp just fine, but I don't want to go out and buy everything if that's not the case. There does not appear to be a way to bypass the factory amp (best as I could tell from my research) and I don't want to remove it if doing so is going to shut down my integrated nav system.

Does you happen to have a perspective on 1) if what I was told about not being able to upgrade the system is actually true, and 2) if false, you have any experience with this or similar installs?

Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

seustace said:


> Thought you might have a perspective on this...I have a 2004 Land Cruiser and am about to embark on a replacement of all audio components and speakers except for the head unit as it is integrated with the nav system.
> 
> I have been told by someone that there is no way to upgrade the system as you cannot replace or bypass the factory amp because of its importance to the integrated system. It was my understanding that I could use a factory integration unit along with a new amp just fine, but I don't want to go out and buy everything if that's not the case. There does not appear to be a way to bypass the factory amp (best as I could tell from my research) and I don't want to remove it if doing so is going to shut down my integrated nav system.
> 
> Does you happen to have a perspective on 1) if what I was told about not being able to upgrade the system is actually true, and 2) if false, you have any experience with this or similar installs?
> 
> Appreciate your feedback.


I apologize for the wait. Yes you can do a full system upgrade but you can not replace your head unit. You will need to sue something like the JL clean sweep to allow you to add on amps and all at the same time using your factory head unit. If you need more info on thie just let me know. The pics I am about to post of the accord install I didi I had to do one it took me a few hours but I got it.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Here are some of my other installs.
Not many pics but I also did a amp and a sub in this when he gets back from iraq I will finish it.

Here he comes









The Loot









Open Her up









Head unit installed no pics of wiring 









He is out until next time


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

This one was a big one I will quote his review so you can read it.
So Matt helped me install a kickass system in my 2008 Accord. It took a couple of days and a lot of driving but it was definitely worth it. Matt is a chill guy and we got along well right from the start. 

I pulled into his driveway on Saturday morning a little before 8am and he had all of his tools and supplies laid out and ready to go.

We installed:
JL C5-650 components in front
JL C5-650x coaxials in rear
JL Slash 300/4v2 amp
Infinity 10" Basslink
JL CleanSweep
MTX Re-Q
Dynamat Xtreme on floor, doors, rear deck and under back seat

We started off by stripping the interior of the car:









Then we jumped right into laying down the Dynamat .. here is the passenger's-side floor:









Door before Dynamat









Door after Dynamat









Fuse holder mounted









Cleansweep wired up, not yet secured









Amp being wired up









One of the rear crossovers mounted









Finished!!

















Overall it took us about 25 hours spread out over 4 days (with breaks and stuff). Matt made the two and a half hour drive up to my place twice without hesitation. He did great work and I learned a lot along the way .. if you need any car audio stuff done, contact matt (AIM reimermatt), you won't regret it.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

*Please feel free to comment.*

























Let's start talking that dash apart

















Wires and Sat antennas

































Had to carve out the back for the usb cord


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Here is the wires being ran to the back fro the rear view camera.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Did this one a few years ago but the guy was getting ready to sell it so I snapped some pics.
Here is an older install I did it was about 2 years ago. The car was a 96 Vw Jetta it was my 3rd time doing head rest tvs it was very tricky and still is to me lol. But here are some picks.

Front Doors









Head units "didn't do the fiberglass but and getting ready to learn it"









Rear tv's

















Rear Deck infinitys don't ask me why he wanted them in the back and the polks in the front.









Cd changer









It also had 2 hifoinic amps mounted to the rear seats and the wires tucked threw the seat itself. There was also a box with 2 kicker L5's. It was nice to bad I did not get picks of them.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

*Feel free to leave comments or ask questions.*


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Bump


----------



## evident

sweet, you're near me, (cherry hill area). maybe i'll hit you up for some tuning soon, perhaps an amp/sub install or when i replace my front speakers. ill def shoot you a PM!


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Sounds good man, I use to work in that area before. Just let me know.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Bump


----------



## MikeC

I am sorry if this is in the wrong section/thread I am new here and wanted to ask a few questions.

I am building an enclosure for a 12'' Alpine type R. The amp I have is a JL e 1800D monoblock amp. I am not sure on how to build the box. I have a few ideas but not sure what will sound the best. 

1st idea was to make it a square enclosure with the front side at a 45-55 degree angle (which is where the sub will be)

2nd idea was to make it sorta long and have the sub on the long side sorta like a tube(sub not at end but on side) but more rectangular.

Im not sure how big I should make it. If any one could help me with some ideas on dimensions that would be great. I posted here cuz my first post. Oh and I want it to be ported too. Thank you all.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Sorry I am not rely a good box builder for making rely loud bass. I am more into SQ than just bass.


----------



## MaXaZoR

I don't think he was asking about SPL vs. SQ. I think he was more looking for ideas on how to build it dimensions and to what specs. Which depends on 2 things really. 
1.) Which version of the Type R do you have? the 2 ohm or 4 ohm version. 
2.) What type of enclosure are you going to build, (sealed, ported, bandpass, IB?)

You can find all your answers in the reference guides
4ohm version
http://support.alpine-usa.com/products/documents/OM_SWR-1242D.PDF

2ohm version
http://support.alpine-usa.com/products/documents/OM_SWR-1222D.PDF

oh and BigAudio, for the record, its "really" not "rely"...REALLY


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

As I said I am not REALLY a box builder any box I build or buy is sealed as I like the sound that is produced. With the amp that you selected I would choose the DVC 2 ohm type r as it can go to 1 ohm load. The dvc 4 ohm can not. I know he was not asking about it I was just telling him that I am not into that much power going to a sub. Or getting it that loud. So I am not sure what to tell him for box building.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Bump please feel free to ask anything no matter how stupid it may sound.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Bump for a new month


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

More installs coming up.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Bump


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Another install was done the direct link here " 'O8 CR-V Overhaul - Day One - Car Audio Forum - CarAudio.com " It was a 2008 Honda CRV came out great. I will not say much more as the customer "Adam" said most of it.

Directly from him

Today was the first day of my '08 CR-V's metamorphosis. With the help of forum member bigaudiofanati2 (Matt) - who I can't recommend highly enough whether you just need questions answered, want to hire for a build or to work along with and learn something at the same time while having things installed well (e.g. good solder skills, and methodical). We started with my car:

FROM: 
'08 CRV LX, with Pioneer DEH-7000BT I previously installed (together with bluetooth, external XM module, but everything else stock (speakers, no amps, no sub - blah blah sound with lots of road noise).

TO (so far):
Alpine PDX-5 5-channel amp; Polk MM6501 6.5" component system for the front; Infinity 6032si 6.5" for the rears. Also, 3-bulk packs of Dynamat Extreme, Kicker 09PK4 4AWG amp wiring kit and Monster MPC I306 6-channel RCA cable. The sub-choice remains pending (but will be powered by the PDX-5) - as I'm still considering either sub-box location or some way of integrating a shallow-mount sub or the like in the truck (without buying a $$$ JL Stealthbox; I'd rather be a bit more unique/custom than that).

Well, without further adieu, here are some pics from Day One. The dynamating was all my work, so don't hold any faux pas there against Matt, lol. I'll leave it to him to reply and detail the considerations he has taken so far on the build.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

All new speaker wire was ran to the speakers and to the new tweeters. The original plan was to build up a mount with wood and bondo the tweeters into the sides of the doors. "might still do" but we will first test the system with the stock locations and see how it sounds and go from there. It would look slick and would probably give him better imaging. As I said still up in the air. Tomorrow I will be working on the fuse mount for the crv and painting that. Than Friday we will get back together install the amp either under the seat or in another location. As we have said we are not sure what we are going to do about the sub yet but it will probably be a custom box build. Which I will look forward to. Other minor things will be remounting the blu tooth mic. the sad part about this is that the pioneer is already producing a low wine noise "always with pioneers" so I will probably ground the rca's and change the ground point see if that helps. Might be changing the head unit but that is up to Adam and what the turnout is. It is going to turn out to be a good setup.

Did the fuse block bracket









Fuse mount looks good. Up here in North Jersey, I continued with Dynamat. Today, I think it was seven sheets in the trunk. Here are some pics before and after. 

Tomorrow, big things happening. PDX-5 amp which was finally delivered being installed, dynamat to the floors/liftgate, mount the crossovers, bluetooth mic, put everything back together again the ... yeah, listen to and tune it.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Drove down yesterday to continue work with Matt (after spending the day before putting in my trunk Dynamat, as shown above). Wrapped up everything nicely - Dynamat to the floors, amp installed, custom fuse bracket and sheet metal bluetooth mic bracket installed. The Alpine PDX-5 is awesome - so small and the verification sheet from the factory - well, a pic is below; obviously they severely underrate the powerhandling ability of them. I'll let Matt fill in any details from yesterday i'm forgetting. Again, can't recommend working with him highly enough. Learned a lot yesterday and his attention to detail is very significant.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic




----------



## bigaudiofanatic




----------



## bigaudiofanatic




----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Bump sub will be installed soon.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Worked on another car yesterday. This one I got involved in working with bondo. I am still working on the pods and going to get paint soon for them but I do not think they came out bad for a first time. 

0 Gauge ran























































More pics soon


----------



## goodstuff

Just wanted to ask if you sealed up the air gaps on the sides of the speakers here.











I think you have some overkill going on with the dynamat. All it really does is stop resonance. It's not going to block much road noise. Look into mass loaded vinyl and closed cell foam. Most of the other stuff is looking good.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

No dynamat was used in that install. the volvo was just getting a face lift for the speakers and head unit.


----------



## MaXaZoR

I'd know I said it once, but I'll say it again... ZIP TIES...use them


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Oh I do they work like a charm.


----------



## goodstuff

bigaudiofanatic said:


> No dynamat was used in that install. the volvo was just getting a face lift for the speakers and head unit.


I wasn't talking about the volvo, I was talking about whatever vehicle I saw that had dynamat covering the whole thing. I was more concerned with the air leaks in the baffle in the picture, that would be bad, speaking from first hand experience.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Oh okay


----------



## JayinMI

seustace said:


> Thought you might have a perspective on this...I have a 2004 Land Cruiser and am about to embark on a replacement of all audio components and speakers except for the head unit as it is integrated with the nav system.
> 
> I have been told by someone that there is no way to upgrade the system as you cannot replace or bypass the factory amp because of its importance to the integrated system. It was my understanding that I could use a factory integration unit along with a new amp just fine, but I don't want to go out and buy everything if that's not the case. There does not appear to be a way to bypass the factory amp (best as I could tell from my research) and I don't want to remove it if doing so is going to shut down my integrated nav system.
> 
> Does you happen to have a perspective on 1) if what I was told about not being able to upgrade the system is actually true, and 2) if false, you have any experience with this or similar installs?
> 
> Appreciate your feedback.


Um, you need to leave the factory amp in there, IIRC. I did one of those where we added a Pioneer flip out nav (Avic-N5, IIRC, it was a while ago).
The volume, balance and fade are controlled at the amp. I fed the outputs of the N5 into the factory amp instead of the factory radio, but you still had to use the factory radio to control balance, and fade. I set the factory volume at a decent level and then you could use the volume on the N5 for the most part...I would have liked to do more, but all they wanted was a Navi.
We had to build a dash piece for it too...I had to relocate the factory part of the head unit (the part with the knobs) into the read side panel...IIRC there was a pocket on the right side by the rear seat. I put it in there for adjustments. He wanted to keep the factory DVD changer and rear overhead.
We also set it up so he could do video in motion for the factory screen.
It was a pain in the butt, because there is NO wasted space in those trucks....very hard to find locations for things when the customer still uses the third row seats sometimes, and folds them when he hauls his dogs.

This was 4 years or so ago, back before BitOnes and 360.2's and Cleansweeps...

Jay


----------



## Chicago535

Hey there, I am newly subscribed to the forums but have been a frequent viewer for a while now. I have a few quickie questions for you if you don't mind. I'm pretty good with wiring and all but I am tied in a knot this time.

I just bought an Alpine W900 and my question is do I only need to hook up the main wiring harness and the GPS antenna? I ask this because there is a TON of stuff on the back of this thing but I was guessing that its for all of the available extras. Do I need to mess with the multiple RCAs and A/Vs?

I thank you and everybody for any help with this thing


----------



## Ct Drummer

It's a shame that you're 4 hours from me. 
I have boxes of equipment that are on order, or in my dining room that will need to be installed. And I would love to learn how to do it properly.

Mike


----------



## Mako312

What soldering equipment do you use? 

Last time I tryed I sucked, and I think part of it was my equipment.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

I use a radio shack butane soldering torch for 20 bucks you can not beat it. Also weller makes nice circuit board solder very thin stuff usually comes in a plastic tube works very well.

Tips:

Start off by joining your wires together in a twisting motion so it looks like one constant wire not twisted together coming to a pint. After getting them tight together heat up your gun. Than apply a small about of solder to the tip of the gun than flick it off. This gives the tip a cleaner start for the solder. Than apply a small amount to the tip again and hold to the wires. Than on the wires apply solder.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Also practice practice practice


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Wow just got all my posts dropped. I thought that was done.


----------



## gladiator_jai

bigaudiofanatic said:


> Wow just got all my posts dropped. I thought that was done.


Where did it all go ??? I call conspiracy.:mean:
Thank god for the emails.leased:


----------



## gladiator_jai

Is this a forum bug or was it intentional?


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

I think they are still restoring the forum from the mod that is abusing his authority. 

If you could gladiator post the emails here so other people know what I said. If you do not mind.


----------



## gladiator_jai

bigaudiofanatic said:


> I think they are still restoring the forum from the mod that is abusing his authority.
> 
> If you could gladiator post the emails here so other people know what I said. If you do not mind.


Sure.



gladiator_jai said:


> Original Question - How to get 4 channels out of the harness going into the DSP Amplifier in an E39(97-03 BMW 5 Series), specifically 540i.


What followed



bigaudiofanatic said:


> Ok here is where I myself got confused about. The DSP amp is all digital signals. The digital signal comes into the black amp in the trunk and goes out to multiple channels for the speakers.
> 
> Here is what you need to do. Take the black amp out. After that disconnect of reconnect the neg battery terminal and recommend. This will reset the factory system to think it is a base system. At this point the harness the DSP was hooked up to is now sending out 4 channels of low pass output.
> 
> You are going to basically cut the ends of your new rca cables off and solder them to certain wires in that harness than just plug them into your amps. You might need a Y splitter of use the line output of your new amp "like I did to the sub amp"
> 
> These links may help more. If you need more help please ask. Now some wires on that harness you need to actually add wires to some of the blank spots.
> 
> Re: 2001 BMW 740 audio upgrade help (Re: 2001 BMW 740 audio upgrade help)





gladiator_jai said:


> Thanks man!!
> I'll go take some pics tomorrow and post before I do any cutting/splicing.
> 
> 1. Will the Metra harness fit into the harness going into the DSP amp thereby preventing cutting of stock wires?? Link - Metra 71-9003 (met-719003) - Wiring Harnesses - Sonic Electronix (Metra 71-9003 (met-719003) - Wiring Harnesses - Sonic Electronix)
> 
> 2. What do you think about RCA -> AudioControl Line Driver(in place of LOC) -> Amp?
> 
> 3. Man am I missing something coz that forum you posted a link to is a PITA to navigate, I couldn't find search either. Hats off extracting info from there. Informative but I have a migraine now





bigaudiofanatic said:


> Dude trust me I hat that forum as much as you do for nav around. But the helped me out there. That harness adapter may but for me I had to get that pull 2 wire "any of them" out of the harness stick them in the stock harness in the blanks that needed wires than wire up the rcas to them. Unless yours is different I do not think that is going to help you just plug and play. I do not see why you would need a audiocontrol in this place you will already have LOC when you do this and they are high quality. Unless you are looking for more control than I suppose you could use that.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Much obliged!

I hope that helps you.


----------



## gladiator_jai

bigaudiofanatic said:


> Much obliged!
> 
> I hope that helps you.


Certainly did 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/84727-e39-sub-amp-install.html

Thank you.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

I am glad I could help. Enjoy!


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Looking to do more installs. Bump


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Just thought I would lay them out.

Taking things apart



















Stock junk


















I can finally say I took apart a nismo LOL


















New speakers installed.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Alpines external booster amp









Head unit


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

More pictures 


















Ran new speaker wire











































Power ran


----------



## eviling

hey buddy  

Trip distance: 108.27 mi Time: 2 hrs 11 mins

 f

how are ya with glassing? i have planing on doing some A pillar pods for a 3 way set, with some 4" mid drivers up in the pods, maybe the weets as well. really didnt wanna tackle the task alone and I am even willing to come down to you if you have more room to work, i dont really have an ideal place to work on such a project. let me know what you up to, im laid off right now, so, we can even make a day out of it, i should be getting everyhting with in the next few weeks, so like maybe 2 weeks from now i'll have everything. or just about.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Pm sent


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Going to TN in two days. Going to be there for 10 days. If anyone is looking for a install I will have my tools with me. Please contact me if you are interested. I will be neer Dolly world. Contact me here or on email at [email protected]


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Bump


----------



## emak212

Wow, much respect! Nice work on the installs, too. I might have to drive up there when I get a new head unit so I don't destroy my civic's interior myself!


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

I would be happy to work on your car.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Bump


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Did a Mazda 6 today, was great the metra was so fast it was setup in about 10 seconds with auto program amazing speed. Owner was very happy with everything dont and sound as well.

















Stock









Ran new speaker wires

















Stock vs aftermarket, aftermarket wins every time









New speakers installed used dynamat to help seal them.

















Back to looking normal


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Rear speakers


















Two wires for metra steering wheel controls


















New unit installed test fit









New amps
























[


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Lets wire it up









Wiring for rear camera.









Tape to protect the interior from scratches. 









New speakers soldered 









New wires ran









Crossovers mounted

















Mounting area for kenwood camera.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Small gap for camera wire.









Extra wire from camera all cleaned up.









Pink wire, blue wire "on other layer" and black wire for metra controls. 









NO GAP with dash kit.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Today did a sub install on a 2010 Jeep Patriot. Went smooth and took about a half a day.










Fi Sub









Power wire ran









Used some zip ties after this.









Fuse block mounted and wires covered and ran.









Sub box in place


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

the ride









The goodies









Stock head unit









Wiring harness soldered and heat shrunk

















Door panels removed.









Old and new tweeter location


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

New speaker wires ran









Spacers made









And painted

















Old rear speakers

















Rear apart









New speaker wires ran 


















Soldered directly to speakers


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Much better stock grills will go back on.









Power wire ran


















Owner wanted power wire to be as stealth as possible.

















Brackets installed


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Testing rear speakers 









Old and new rear doors








New Wires

































Fuse installed









All wires neatly hidden









Amp for front speakers









Test and tuning


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

All and all a great system for being on a budget. The owner who works for a used car dealership has seen some of the worst audio installs ever. He was worried about this happening to his vehicle. However he was not only blown away by the quality of the install but the sound of it as well. I was very impressed myself with the polk mm 5.25 speakers. VERY CLEAR FOR THEIR SIZE!!!

As always please ask any questions and please leave comments.


----------



## mrbukol

whew thank goodness there's a forum like this. haha thanks guys who answered


----------



## 9mmmac

bigaudiofanatic said:


> *Feel free to leave comments or ask questions.*


AH! The rear view cam- is that a brand specific unit or a generic one? Do you have any pics of the rear view cam display? I have a Z1 and am thinking about ading a rear view cam; they don't seem real expensive. I have seen Ford and Dodge rear view cams and they are bright, with a wide field of view that's not too distorted. Are the other cams like that in terms of quality?


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

9mmmac said:


> AH! The rear view cam- is that a brand specific unit or a generic one? Do you have any pics of the rear view cam display? I have a Z1 and am thinking about ading a rear view cam; they don't seem real expensive. I have seen Ford and Dodge rear view cams and they are bright, with a wide field of view that's not too distorted. Are the other cams like that in terms of quality?


Most cameras are universe in that they can connect to a yellow rca input. 

I have used a variety of them in my installs and found that the kenwood has a nice picture along with the alpine. The cheaper ones I have used work well but it is hit or miss especially from the ones from Hong Kong. All the ones I have installed work well other people say they can not get them to work well.


----------



## thegreattomato

I have 2 12" Kicker comps, the 2005 or so version, in a ported box, in a 94 ford probe, and need to know if they'll sound better bridged or no? and also. i need to know if i should run a cap. i have a 1500 watt planet audio amp.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

A cap is something most installers are against because if you need one you need to upgrade your electrical system weather that be the big 3 or a second small battery. 

Bridged or parallel should not make a difference as long as the final ohms is safe for your amp.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Bump for upcoming installs.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

2009 Nissan Aramada, just getting a simple upgrade to be able to control ipod.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Finally got the owner to send me some pics of the install I did in WV.

Car apart



























Pure SEX


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Keep in mind I am heading back for a stage 2 for a second amp rear speakers and a second battery including a bigger alternator. 
There was a sub installed as well and hertz speakers we should have some pics soon of those as well. We will also be relocating the tweeters to run on axis with some fiberglass work. There will be a custom cover made for the amp as well. Enjoy!










Tuning the system


















Sound processor installed




































Amp and rack


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

2009 Nissan 370z

Audison amp
Alpine 1200 watt amp
Pioneer Stage 4 components 
Pioneer stage 4 Sub
Illumination panels
Integrated radar detection
Dynamat

Let's get started


















Amp rack



























Remove door panels


















Old and new


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

*It's the auto helping cat checking out the work*





































Make sure there sealed










I think something is missing, "was like this when I started I swear!"









Check check


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Tweeters


















Radar lets mod!!


















*Um ya guys do not forget this area for dynamat*




























Finish up


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Kick panels


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Bump for fall!


----------



## CustomAddictions

Are you currently working for a shop and just doing this on the side ?


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Just do this on the side, I have worked for shops in the past never liked their quantity or quality outlook on things.


----------



## Coppertone

Hello, I sent you a pm as I am in Millville and would like to obtain your electronic services. Please contact me so that we can discuss.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Replied!!


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

I am now a proud sponsor of Show and Go garage a car show on Crusin 92.1 on Wednesday nights between 9-10. I also will be working on vintage cars and possibly working for other car clubs. Doing everything from car detailing, to fiberglass to remote starts and alarms. Pictures will be taken of every car I do as I have always done including every step of my installs, I hide NOTHING. Also a sponsor in the local magazine Crusin here are some pics of that.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Today I redid a install on a Subaru Legacy 2010. The system had:

Stock head unit
JBL MS-8
Memphis 6.5 woofers
MB Quartz tweeters
JL amps

The problems:
The previous installer said they could install a MS-8 but had no idea on how to tune it.
The MS-8 was sending out a 1 way full channel setup going to mb quartz crossovers than the signal was going to a second crossover from memphis than to the woofer.

So I ran a new wire straight from the woofers to the JL amp. The tweeters did this as well.

Than I tuned the system running 2 way active and no rears. Sounded pretty good. Customer was happy as well which is what counts.

Now the pics.


















New amps









MS-8









Ran wires





































I have to make a note here:

My cat tiger who passed away a few weeks ago was suppose to help out. So I dedicate this build to her. "The car she never got to work on"


----------



## Coppertone

As the owner of the Legacy that was Blessed by Matt's skills as an installer, let me just say bravo. I have spent thousands of dollars on high end equipment, just to fail on the install. Today was not the case, Matt worked it like no other. To the point that he will be doing my 2011 Dodge Ram and my VW GTI. If you are in need of a professional, go elsewhere. If you want a man who will treat you right and is dedicated, I cannot sing praise enough about him. Looking forward to our new ventures in audio Nirvana.
Benjamin Singleton
CEO of 
Singleton Investment LLC.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Coppertone said:


> As the owner of the Legacy that was Blessed by Matt's skills as an installer, let me just say bravo. I have spent thousands of dollars on high end equipment, just to fail on the install. Today was not the case, Matt worked it like no other. To the point that he will be doing my 2011 Dodge Ram and my VW GTI.*If you are in need of a professional, go elsewhere. If you want a man who will treat you right and is dedicated,* I cannot sing praise enough about him. Looking forward to our new ventures in audio Nirvana.
> Benjamin Singleton
> CEO of
> Singleton Investment LLC.


I am glad you are happy with the outcome and overall performance. My only question here is in relation to your statement highlighted above. 

Surely you are not implying that us professionals and veterans have no dedication in what we do, are you ?


----------



## Coppertone

I am sorry that was not my intention. What was supposed to be implied was that my cars have all been done by professional shops and I have yet to come away with being as satisfied as I am with Matt's work. It would appear that every shop that these cars were taking to were more interested in ease and speed, then doing it correctly. I have never and I mean never put a financial limit on these shops, yet I always come away with subpar work.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Coppertone said:


> I am sorry that was not my intention. What was supposed to be implied was that my cars have all been done by professional shops and I have yet to come away with being as satisfied as I am with Matt's work. It would appear that every shop that these cars were taking to were more interested in ease and speed, then doing it correctly. I have never and I mean never put a financial limit on these shops, yet I always come away with subpar work.


Ahh ok. No offense taken, just was curious. I have been doing this for a couple decades and know a lot of the shops in Jersey/surrounding areas. I feel your pain my friend !


----------



## Coppertone

The painful part was the thousands of dollars spent only to feel NOTHING....


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Coppertone said:


> The painful part was the thousands of dollars spent only to feel NOTHING....


I know exactly what you mean. Mostly generic equipment at full nut and a ton of labor costs. We get clients that went through that already regularly. Then they end up with better equipment and Lower cost.


----------



## Coppertone

My main problem was I spent $1800.00 on the newest Kenwood, and the shop that sold it had no clue as to tuning it. Turned out that I got so frustrated with it till I sold it and now am OEM.


----------



## eviling

Coppertone said:


> My main problem was I spent $1800.00 on the newest Kenwood, and the shop that sold it had no clue as to tuning it. Turned out that I got so frustrated with it till I sold it and now am OEM.


I never was a big fan of kenwood. i got one of thier mid range priced subs excelion and it poped for no reason what so ever one day.


----------



## Coppertone

For my Legacy and my Dodge, it will be oem radios. For my VW it will be Eclipse CD8053. Wish me luck, lol.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Coppertone said:


> For my Legacy and my Dodge, it will be oem radios. For my VW it will be Eclipse CD8053. Wish me luck, lol.


I'll be sure to take care of you bud. Thanks for allowing me to work on your cars!!

As for my next install or installs I should say.

I am being flown to California for 9 days doing installs. The customers are paying for everything and there cars include.

4-5 37-z's
1 370 roadster

Did have a G37 lined up however he had business to take care of. 


SoCal: BIGAUDIOFANATIC will come AND build it.. - Nissan 370Z Forum


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Today I takled my fathers new truck. The audio quality as usual was poor and lacking. So after planning things out we got at it. 










The products 









No rear speakers so we had to run new wires and drill holes for the speakers.













































Soldered and heat shrunk



















Wires ran to the front


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Fronts were plug and play






































Head unit









OMG so small









Soldered and heat shrunk









Alpine power pack wrapped in foam and tucked in dash. Had to hard wire the rear speaker wires to it.


















Done


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Today I redid a install on a Subaru Legacy 2010. The system had:

Stock head unit
JBL MS-8
Memphis 6.5 woofers
MB Quartz tweeters
JL amps

The problems:
The previous installer said they could install a MS-8 but had no idea on how to tune it.
The MS-8 was sending out a 1 way full channel setup going to mb quartz crossovers than the signal was going to a second crossover from memphis than to the woofer.

So I ran a new wire straight from the woofers to the JL amp. The tweeters did this as well.

Than I tuned the system running 2 way active and no rears. Sounded pretty good. Customer was happy as well which is what counts.

Now the pics.


















New amps









MS-8









Ran wires


----------



## eviling

hey i need help


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

eviling said:


> hey i need help


Replied to pm


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

I am in California, read about it here

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...8533-california-build-thread.html#post1489380


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Upgrading the Subaru this weekend pics to fallow.


----------



## Coppertone

Yes as the owner of the Subaru that will be getting worked on, I can say that I can't wait. We will be going with a new DD head unit, new front stage, custom trunk enclosure, and retune of my MS8. After this my 2011 Dodge Ram will be attacked with a concentration of a strong front image with a new processor. Reviews to follow and Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## WeiseGuy

hey there, hitting you up on AIM for all my newbie questions!


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Replied


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Bump for spring and new website.

bigAudioFanatic.com


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Last year I worked on a members z and put the fallowing in:

Kenwood 9980 head unit
JBL MS8
Hertz Mile speakers
Hertz sub
Audison 5.1K amp

The owner wanted even more sound so I came back this week to do "stage 2"



Added:

Focal FPS 21160 amp
Hertz Hi-Energy coaxial speakers"rears"
Kinetick KHC140 battery
Kicker 0 gauge battery
Stinger fans
Custom speaker pods

Made the rings









Pulled the carpet off the panels


















Started finding the right angle to mout the rings. 









Starting to epoxy the supports









So far


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Wrapped 









First layer of resin


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Will be installed a little later. I stuffed a little bit of poly fill to help keep vibration down. Keep in mind that I am by no means an expert and wrapping fabric!!! I know there is a bit of overlay behind the speaker.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Second battery added checking charging.









Because there are two amps and fans, I decided to run a relay coming off the remote output of the MS8.



















Few pictures of the amps and powered on.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Beauty panel




























Wires are all organized.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic




----------



## Coppertone

Very very nice, and welcome back. Now get ready to do a real install buddy boy j/k....lol


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

LOL thanks buddy


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

This past weekend, I worked on a good friends jimmy. He completely blew his stock speakers. So I felt like I had to replace them.

Installed 
Kenwood head unit
Focal polyglass speakers
metra axxess

Future:
infinity amp
rear speakers 
Sub

Lets get started









Before






















































During

Wiring


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

I actually switched the tweeter mounting brackets. The left went to the right and right went to the left. This allowed the tweeters to be aimed just a tad of axis.


----------



## Coppertone

Very clean and right to the point, just the way that I like my installs.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Today was a simple sub and amp integration into the factory system of a VW R32.










Battery









Fuse block ran and insulated.









Used the 12 volt plug to wake up the LOC









Powered the LOC from the fuse block









Everything ran









Set up


----------



## Jamal_Watkins

hello, I'm new to the site...i have a ? in my 02 impala i have 3 mtx comp 10"'s in a custom sealed box with an alpine 750w mono d amp...ive had it hooked up for about 4 years now and only untill recently have i had a problem...never overheats or anything like that but this winter my car had problems starting...i think i blew the fuse then and just yesterday did i get around to replacing the in line fuse on the power line...replaced it yesterday with a 25a fuse cause thats all i had at the moment and it ran for about 1 min before blowing the fuse my father in law had a 30a fuse which is what i had in it for all this time anyway...it played fine on the ride home last night and on the way to work this morning...stopped at the gas station for an energy drink and when i got back in my car the subs had stopped playing again and alas the 30a fuse had blown...do u think i have a short in my line or maybe a bad ground or something?...any and all tips welcome

thanks and peace!

jamal watkins the real white chocolate!


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Jamal_Watkins said:


> hello, I'm new to the site...i have a ? in my 02 impala i have 3 mtx comp 10"'s in a custom sealed box with an alpine 750w mono d amp...ive had it hooked up for about 4 years now and only untill recently have i had a problem...never overheats or anything like that but this winter my car had problems starting...i think i blew the fuse then and just yesterday did i get around to replacing the in line fuse on the power line...replaced it yesterday with a 25a fuse cause thats all i had at the moment and it ran for about 1 min before blowing the fuse my father in law had a 30a fuse which is what i had in it for all this time anyway...it played fine on the ride home last night and on the way to work this morning...stopped at the gas station for an energy drink and when i got back in my car the subs had stopped playing again and alas the 30a fuse had blown...do u think i have a short in my line or maybe a bad ground or something?...any and all tips welcome
> 
> thanks and peace!
> 
> jamal watkins the real white chocolate!


I would check to make sure your power wire has not grounded out anywhere. You can use a volt meter to check for any continuity between your power wire and ground. Also you should have at least a 100 amp fuse, also are you running 4 gauge wire or larger? And the amp has the same size ground wire?


----------



## 6spdcoupe

bigaudiofanatic said:


> I would check to make sure your power wire has not grounded out anywhere. You can use a volt meter to check for any continuity between your power wire and ground. Also you should have at least a 100 amp fuse, also are you running 4 gauge wire or larger? And the amp has the same size ground wire?


WHY should he " have at least 100 amp fuse ". Simple and quick math puts his 750w amp @ 12.5V drawing 60amp. IF there is a problem with the amp itself throwing in a 100amp fuse would surely make the problem further than the amp.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

6spdcoupe said:


> WHY should he " have at least 100 amp fuse ". Simple and quick math puts his 750w amp @ 12.5V drawing 60amp. IF there is a problem with the amp itself throwing in a 100amp fuse would surely make the problem further than the amp.


Very true, standard fuses that come with 4 gauge are 100 "or lower" however I would not be surprised if he is blowing 25 and 30 amp fuses because they simply are not made for that dray and are failing. He could also take a look at his fuses on the amp add those up and run a fuse that is equal to that as well.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Did a 2007 trailblazer over the weekend. Installed 

Kicker 6.5 components
Kicker 6.5 coaxial's
alpine head unit
alpine 4 channel amp.


Tear down









Tweeters installed "owner installed them"









Ran new speaker wire




































Speakers installed


















Power wire ran


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Amp installed









Head unit installed









All done


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Worked on a 2005 G55 AMG, did a full paint correction and fixed a audio install as well.

The bad install









They installed a 5.25 in place of a 6.5 opening, not even using a spacer ring.









Soldered the wires 









New speakers installed









The same for the other side


















Clayed fallowed by swirl and haze remover, fine machine polish, and wax


----------



## Horsemanwill

Jamal_Watkins said:


> hello, I'm new to the site...i have a ? in my 02 impala i have 3 mtx comp 10"'s in a custom sealed box with an alpine 750w mono d amp...ive had it hooked up for about 4 years now and only untill recently have i had a problem...never overheats or anything like that but this winter my car had problems starting...i think i blew the fuse then and just yesterday did i get around to replacing the in line fuse on the power line...replaced it yesterday with a 25a fuse cause thats all i had at the moment and it ran for about 1 min before blowing the fuse my father in law had a 30a fuse which is what i had in it for all this time anyway...it played fine on the ride home last night and on the way to work this morning...stopped at the gas station for an energy drink and when i got back in my car the subs had stopped playing again and alas the 30a fuse had blown...do u think i have a short in my line or maybe a bad ground or something?...any and all tips welcome
> 
> thanks and peace!
> 
> jamal watkins the real white chocolate!


which amp is it exactly? it's not wise to just put fuses in. also what size fuse was in the holder originally?


----------



## ocblaze

Hey I have a question for you. I am about to install a 9887 into my S-10 Blazer and I was wondering how the speakers sounded after you did that install on the S-10. I can't decide if I should aim the tweeters towards the dash or towards the listeners, this is why I am asking you for your experience. Thanks for offering the help!


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

ocblaze said:


> Hey I have a question for you. I am about to install a 9887 into my S-10 Blazer and I was wondering how the speakers sounded after you did that install on the S-10. I can't decide if I should aim the tweeters towards the dash or towards the listeners, this is why I am asking you for your experience. Thanks for offering the help!


Never did a s10?


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Just a quick head unit install for a friend.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Bump for the new week


----------



## bluntz617

Need Help with MyG37 coupe project right now I'm in the planning stages and have more questions than answers.

My Current setup is stock Head, Stock speaker amp, Sundown Audio SA-10 (Just recently purchased after my Polk SR-10 **** the bed). Powered by a Polk Audio PA1200.1

My next step is to improve front stage. My Question is can I just start with replacing the stock Bose amp with a 4 channel amp. If so what would you recommend, please keep in mind I plan on buying a set of JBL 660GTi for the Front door replacements. Not sure on replacing rears at the moment but prob a coax setup down the line.

I have SQ with good hard hitting base in mind for my ideal setup and would like to shoot some thoughts and ideas to you for my ultimate goal, Let me know if you can help


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Past weekend was a busy one.

Started off with a 2006 Mercedes ML 350.

Goodies
JBL MS8
Pioneer AVIC-Z140BH










Factory head unit









Seat out









Head unit removed









Head unit harness, Red/Black wire will be tapped for +









Factory amp location under driver seat.









Outputs wired to the MS8 harness. All soldered and heat shrunk.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

New MS8 installed



























Switched 12 volt source was used from the power outlet









Wired up









Installed









MS8 display in the glove box









Mic in factory location


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Next up 2009 370Z

Goodies
Pioneer App2 radio
JL250/1 AMP










Sub bass knob was installed looking like factory









New head unit installed









New amp









Quote from the customer.

"Well after my major score at BestBuy, I contacted Bigaudio and he just happens to be in my area this weekend so I decided to take him up on his offer and have him over to install my new head unit and sub amp. Super excited to have him do it, nice to have someone familiar with the car and cares. Pictures will be up on Sunday night.
So where do I start. Let’s start with Matt the person, what a gentleman! Showed up at my house and right away I felt like we had known each other for years. So we sat down for some breakfast and the conversation flowed right away. Sitting with a fellow audiophile that is 28 years my junior and yet likes the same music, well that was a welcome surprise. 
Now on to the install, the guy knows this car like the back of his hand. The car was dismantled with CARE in just minutes. All of the wiring was soldered and heat shrink covered and all the runs neatly replaced. Of course as faith would have it, just as he’s getting ready for the final touches, one channel's not working. So out comes everything and the hunt begins. Well like I said, he knows his stuff and after a little trouble shooting, he traced the problem back to the previous installer’s work, short in the "lamp cord" they used to feed the crossovers from the amp. He was kind enough to replace the wires for me with something a little more suitable. Once that was done everything went back in without a hitch.
I really can't say enough about this guy, we laughed all day long, even though it was 80 and the sun was on us all day, we still had a blast! I'm having him back in a few weeks to trouble shoot the system in my FX35.
So if you’re in the market for an installer, don't hesitate to give him a call, the price is right, the work is GREAT and the conversation is fun, you won't be sorry. Oh one other thing, he's done like 40 370's, I don't know many installers that can say that. 
Thanks again Matt!"


----------



## Mako312

Have you ever done an install on a 05 Nissan Altima with the Bose? I'm looking for any tips/tricks, and pics.

I'm also thinking about doing an IB setup with 2 IDMAXs.


----------



## Yankeesound

Request sent through your website.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Replied


----------



## MaXaZoR

Not trying to be a hater, but if your going to try and become a professional installer and have your own website. You need to run spell check on that ****.

*There's* vs Mine (sorry but messing up theirs vs there's is killing my OCD.)

I mean I could go through your about page and find at least 20 grammar and spelling mistakes. That doesn't scream professionalism to me. If your website is trying to say you take the time to solder and save screws, but you can't take the time to proofread your own website I would be looking up the next guy in town with a decent website to work on my ride..


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

MaXaZoR said:


> Not trying to be a hater, but if your going to try and become a professional installer and have your own website. You need to run spell check on that ****.
> 
> *There's* vs Mine (sorry but messing up theirs vs there's is killing my OCD.)
> 
> I mean I could go through your about page and find at least 20 grammar and spelling mistakes. That doesn't scream professionalism to me. If your website is trying to say you take the time to solder and save screws, but you can't take the time to proofread your own website I would be looking up the next guy in town with a decent website to work on my ride..


This is understandable, I apologies for the grammar. I do have a hectic schedule between college, full time work, and car audio on the side. I will try to catch more of them as I go along and I am aware of the erros on the website currently.


----------



## MaXaZoR

I know how that is with finding time...don't rush things just to get it up. If the site isn't ready don't put it up until you feel it's your best face. Your hurting your business with a sloppy site then waiting a few days to get it fixed and looking professional.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Hello everyone, my name is Matt, I have been an installer for 8 years now. My audio installs is a part time side job, however I work as a I.T. guy. We got our new van a few weeks ago and the stock system was not cutting it for me.

Stage 1 Head unit install

I decided to go with something that could give me expandability and features but also not something that would blow the budget. The JVC KW-R900BT fit the bill nicely. I am a alpine guy all day and kenwood is a close runner up, but I decided to step out of my comfort zone on this one and go with a different brand all together.



On to the pictures.

Few of the parts










Ran the mic on top of the A pillar, no problem with echo or noise. 










As I do all my work, I soldered and marine grade heat shrunk all the wires, sadly I was in a rush and did not take a picture of this.












Wires ready to go.










Routed the USB #2 port to the glove box, very simple to do.











Head unit installed in the metra dash kit.









Installed with trim ring


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

2008 VW Passat










Before









All wires soldered and heat shrunk


















After


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Bump


----------



## Yankeesound

there are quite a few shops in the NE where we live that do a crap job and not solder anything. Too many quite frankly that haphazardly put stuff together. Not sure if you guys have that in Canada eh, LOL but hey if hes willing to go the extra mile then good for him.

NOW, i am a bit biased here as he fixed a hugh problem i had, very very hugh problem due to shotty worksman ship. I can vouch for his work for my project


----------



## The Performer

bigaudiofanatic said:


> Not a problem, being that I worked for Best Buy install bay for 2 weeks and quit simply because of their poor quality and lack of respect for people's cars. Than working for 2 others shops in my area, I know that my work is much better than theirs even as far as wiring. Not all my customers are dropping 8k for a system so I do not expect all my systems to be show quality.


You can't say best buy has poor installation standards. The correct response would be that the store you worked at had horrible installers. The bay I worked in trumped even the best shops out there. The reason for that is because we had a team of installers that took an extreme pride in our work and cared about our image as individual installers. 

So you can't say there aren't guys out there that just so happen to work at a best buy but can't turn a screwdriver. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

The owner contacted me asking for a clean basic stereo install. Nothing crazy but he did want a little flare to it. I went ahead and put together an idea and went to work. 

Equipment 

Custom Autosound Secret Audio SST
CD Changer
Alpine Type S 6.5 Components 
Alpine Type S 6X9 Coaxial's
KnuKonceptz 16 gauge wire










As always wires soldered and marine grade heat shrunk.









Harness organized and wired


















The CD changer was mounted using aluminum brackets secured to the back lip of the rear wall.


















Pre made kick panels were not deep enough for the woofers, nor did they have a cut out for a tweeter. Spacers were made and will later be routed and painted, fallowed by upholstery.




















A new dash was made (not by myself) and the display was installed.









A bracket was made to install the brain as well on the back wall. The one strip going along the back wall has a gap behind it and worked well as a place to secure everything without going through the wall.


----------



## Yankeesound

Looking goot Matt. when do you expect to finish? need final install pics.

The CD changer looks kinda weird just hanging there - is there a trim wall going over that i cannot see?


----------



## goodstuff

You didn't need to add a relay to that Audison LRx you did a while back. 
They have remote in and remote out. Otherwise looking good.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

goodstuff said:


> You didn't need to add a relay to that Audison LRx you did a while back.
> They have remote in and remote out. Otherwise looking good.


Actually that was added because I was powering dual cooling fans.

Thank you as well.


----------



## jeeptian

Very nice


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

I did a simple stealth install on a 2012 Prius, with the first hybrid being done it was different than a normal car but not by much. The owner wanted a stealth install with major audio upgrades in quality.










Removed dash panels making sure not to scratch them with painter tape.










Speaker harness needed for the audio control.



















Door panels removed










Old stock speakers vs new ID CXS speakers










New speaker wire ran.










Wires soldered and heat shrunk











Installed










New tweeters using factory location and factory brackets.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

All wiring ran to the trunk. Before organizing.










Trunk back together


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Bump


----------



## quietfly

wow that was a heck of a break....


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

quietfly said:


> wow that was a heck of a break....


LOL :laugh: I have been working on cars all this time just haven't posted anything up.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Here are the builds I have done sense last posting here. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...149272-2005-mercedes-c55-amg-audio-build.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...43930-fiat-500-abarth-hertz-helix-alpine.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...stall-gallery/148944-vw-cabriolet-rescue.html


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Today was a simple upgrade. A family of a friend of mine wanted better sound for their trip. Sense the speakers were 11 years old it was to be expected. Upgraded the fronts and rears with polk DXI's which were hands down better than the stock ones which by now were deteriorating and sounded awful. The family only requested something cheap and the install was stealth. 


The car


Panels before


Running the factory wire back through the stock grommet to install the crossover inside the cabin. Speaker wire was than fed back to the speakers. 


New speakers being wired up. Soldered and head shrunk




Dremeled the old tweeters out to make room for the new ones.




New speakers installed 



Installed




Heat shrunk walked a little bit but still was protected. 


Rears were very easy as almost plug and play.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Looks pretty professional to me, are you still helping people out (driving around for 2hrs), that's what you call dedication.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

TrickyRicky said:


> Looks pretty professional to me, are you still helping people out (driving around for 2hrs), that's what you call dedication.


Thank you and yes I am, drove to Long Island last week (4 hours) to fix a problem.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

A friend of mine was having some serious trouble with his 2000 mustang audio system. Randomly shut off and sometimes wouldn't have any sound at all. Come to find out the factory amp had been bypassed and multiple speakers wired in parallel to one speaker output. Multiple short runs of short speaker wire were used to make a full run as well causing shorts along the way. Decided the best thing to do was a complete rewire. Take a look. 

Before rewire



Stuff that was removed



After 






Everything is working well now and as it should after getting rid of improper wiring and shorts.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

I have a few installs/details to update the thread with. First up a 2007 350z install and car detail. 

The customer wanted to keep the factory look as much as possible while still giving him better sound quality.

Installed:

Alpine type R Shallow sub
Alpine PDX-V9 5 channel amp
Focal 5 1/4 rears
Hertz HSK 165 fronts

Taped off the center console to prevent any scratching during install. 



Head unit harness solder, heat shrunk, and zip tied.


Factory sub was removed




New sub test fitted


Rears installed


New speakers just barely have enough space to clear the door.




Tweeters installed


Amp installed in the rear glove box for maximum stealth.




All finished


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

On the same car I did a full detail the fallowing week.



Before












All floor mats were scrubbed down with Chemical Guys Stain remover and extracted.









1z deep plastic cleaner used in some areas for cleaning.





Chemical Guys Silk shine applied





Leather before and after cleaning and treatment





Interior after











Exterior started off with soaking the front bumper to remove all bugs than on too wheel cleaning.



















Car wash washed with Auto Finesse Lather







Paint closeups







Polishing with M101 and Uber orange pad

















IPA wipe down



Inspection


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

After 22ple


----------



## 69Voltage

^ Very nice work!

I noticed the road debris pits in the paint on the front. Might want to mention to the owner about this 3M product. I installed it on my vehicle right after purchase and after 32K miles, road debris nicks. Awesome product. 

Protect your vehicle's paint with Scotchgard


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

69Voltage said:


> ^ Very nice work!
> 
> I noticed the road debris pits in the paint on the front. Might want to mention to the owner about this 3M product. I installed it on my vehicle right after purchase and after 32K miles, road debris nicks. Awesome product.
> 
> Protect your vehicle's paint with Scotchgard


Thanks man, ya you can do the coatings however you can no longer polish or wax the paint. :laugh:


----------



## GTRTRACK

Gota say I don't see this very often..........you must truly LOVE this !!!!!!!!!

I'm the same way with some things but how do you find the time??????

I welcome you to give my build a lil look see


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Bump for the New Year


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Get your remote start done the proper way. Installed a Compustar CS-800 today in a 2007 Hyundai Sonata today. All wiring was prepped ahead of time and twisted to lose slack. 



Installed antenna 




Installed the brain behind the fuse box out of sight and away from everything. Than routed all wires to their locations. 


All wires shortened and installed.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Bump spring time and a few major builds are coming.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Now offering Arc audio, mb quartz, rydeen, jvc, pioneer, kicker, stinger, and many other brands as an authorized dealer.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Long time customer of 5 years contacted me for a install on his newest car. In the past we have done active setups, tried new speakers such as the pioneer stage 4's but we decided to get back to basics and go with a high end component pair. He told me he wanted bone shaking bass so we decided to go with a pre build JL box with a W7 anniversary edition as well as upgrade the factory alternator. I recommended a set of K2 Focals for the front and to use his old Audison LRX 2.4k. We decided to go with a perfect fit kit and the Alpine X008U which I have to say is an amazing kit with a simple plug and play installation. Sense we went all out with a good quality set of components it was decided to do second skin luxury liner pro as well as damplifier. Onto the photos.


The toys.
Alpine X008U
Alpine PDX-M12
Audison LRX 2.4
Focal Ks 6.5's
KnuKoncepts 0 gauge OFC
Stinger RCA's
Stinger Speaker wire
Quality Power 240a Alternator 
JL HO112R-12W7-3 (HO box + JL 12W7 combo)
Second Skin damplifier and Luxury liner pro 

The old


Pulled out and ready for the new 8 inch screen



Getting ready for damplifier and new speaker wire.



Power wire ran




New alternator installed. (not by me)




Crappy stock speakers GONE.




Mat done by customer as assistance and to help out. 










New stinger PRO speaker wire ran. 


All wires in line


The old tweeters had a nice mount made however it was all in one. After drilling and filed smooth for a pressure tight fit.



New tweeters were pressure installed along with pipe dope to keep the secure. 


Speakers ready for install. 






All torx head screws were used. 







The old and the new. 


Some...modifications had to be made to fit the two amps in the storage area. 





Amps were a seriously tight fit with no clearance to spare. 


Bass knob installed for a stealth look.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Long time customer of 5 years contacted me for a install on his newest car. In the past we have done active setups, tried new speakers such as the pioneer stage 4's but we decided to get back to basics and go with a high end component pair. He told me he wanted bone shaking bass so we decided to go with a pre build JL box with a W7 anniversary edition as well as upgrade the factory alternator. I recommended a set of K2 Focals for the front and to use his old Audison LRX 2.4k. We decided to go with a perfect fit kit and the Alpine X008U which I have to say is an amazing kit with a simple plug and play installation. Sense we went all out with a good quality set of components it was decided to do second skin luxury liner pro as well as damplifier. Onto the photos.


The toys.
Alpine X008U
Alpine PDX-M12
Audison LRX 2.4
Focal Ks 6.5's
KnuKoncepts 0 gauge OFC
Stinger RCA's
Stinger Speaker wire
Quality Power 240a Alternator 
JL HO112R-12W7-3 (HO box + JL 12W7 combo)
Second Skin damplifier and Luxury liner pro 

The old


Pulled out and ready for the new 8 inch screen



Getting ready for damplifier and new speaker wire.



Power wire ran




New alternator installed. (not by me)




Crappy stock speakers GONE.




Mat done by customer as assistance and to help out. 










New stinger PRO speaker wire ran. 


All wires in line


The old tweeters had a nice mount made however it was all in one. After drilling and filed smooth for a pressure tight fit.



New tweeters were pressure installed along with pipe dope to keep the secure. 


Speakers ready for install. 






All torx head screws were used. 







The old and the new. 


Some...modifications had to be made to fit the two amps in the storage area. 





Amps were a seriously tight fit with no clearance to spare. 


Bass knob installed for a stealth look.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Been busy. Here is a full detail on a wrapped 370z

Been a while sense I have posted updates. Up first a 370Z that was wrapped, I sealed it with 22ple and did a full detail on it minus the polishing.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Last week I finished up a full system that was probably one of the hardest hitting systems I have done in a Z by far. 2 JL W3's shared 1100 watts of pure power. However with a simple twist of the knob the system could turn into a SQ based system. 



New head unit 






Both amps are hidden under the seats with plenty of air flow.







Reverse camera installed and extra cabling was tucked under center.


Kenwood camera is installed in a steal factory location. 


Ran through factory grommet 


Inside the sub box wires were soldered and heat shrunk to provide maximum connection. 

Ends conencted to box were cleaned up.


Both subs installed in a zenclosure box.


New speaker wire ran



New focal speakers installed with sound dampener.
 



Everything installed and ready to rock


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Last week I finished up a full system that was probably one of the hardest hitting systems I have done in a Z by far. 2 JL W3's shared 1100 watts of pure power. However with a simple twist of the knob the system could turn into a SQ based system. 



New head unit 






Both amps are hidden under the seats with plenty of air flow.







Reverse camera installed and extra cabling was tucked under center.


Kenwood camera is installed in a steal factory location. 


Ran through factory grommet 


Inside the sub box wires were soldered and heat shrunk to provide maximum connection. 

Ends conencted to box were cleaned up.


Both subs installed in a zenclosure box.


New speaker wire ran



New focal speakers installed with sound dampener.
 



Everything installed and ready to rock


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Here is a fallow up from that customer.


johnxxx said:


> Yo Matt... just wanted to say a big thank you for all your help ... car sounds fantastic and that bass really kicks! Can't seem to wipe this smile from my face.:icon17: Everything is nice and hidden except for the subs of course but the Zenclosures make them look like they belong in the car. This simply blows the OEM bose system away and I couldn't be happier. :ughdance:
> 
> It's so nice to have the V1 and dash cam hard wired besides the aesthetics of not having wires hanging all over the place but my dash cam is now functional when parked and I'm free to use the stock power again. I like the fact you can control the base with a turn of the knob from a nice punchy base sound to the insane (mess up your hair, massage your back) mode. It's sick. Having the head unit replace my stock HU also allowed me to integrate a GPS and backup camera which is extremely useful...again, no need for a separate GPS hanging on the windshield taking up space.
> 
> Finally was able to get out and enjoy the day yesterday and took some pictures of the Z. That detail with polish and sealant really makes the paint shine. Can't wait to meet up with the rest of the guys in NJ here and show them how excellent this all turned out.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Another 370z install complete. This one was pretty simple. Just a basic upgrade.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

One of my friends from over seas contacted me for a quick install to surprise his father in law with a new truck. Needless to say the stock audio is never good enough for Big's friends. 



CNC rings made for the tweeters





Harness complete and ready for clean install


Bypasses the wiring




Stock never stands a chance






Hello and goodbye stock unit


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Yet another 370Z finished up as well. This one used mostly JL equipment and with the new DD1 tuning device. Calibrating the system is a lot faster than previously.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Yet another 370Z finished up as well. This one used mostly JL equipment and with the new DD1 tuning device. Calibrating the system is a lot faster than previously.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Upgraded a Audi A4 to include a aftermarket reverse camera into the factory monitor.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Another friend had me upgrade his total system in his Jeep Grand Cherokee. He has now decided he want's to go louder and I added that in already with the 1000 watt RF amp. This will allow us to build a custom box later on with potentially 2 W3's or something else. Right now we haven't finished the amp rack either as they could move.


----------



## Coppertone

Thanks for sharing jobs well done photos with us. Now hopefully you'll get the speakers that you need and share your install as well.


----------

